# vegetarian recipes



## easyrider (Feb 11, 2017)

Recently, I have an interest in vegetarian recipes. I'm not having too much luck finding decent recipes that actually taste good. So far I have been just mixing vegetables that I like together and have tried a few new for me items like soba noodles with mixed results. 

So where dose a person go besides you tube ? I guess I need an instapot as I see some recipes that I think I would like. 

Anyway, if you have an easy recipe and feel like sharing I would appreciate it.  

Thanks

Bill


----------



## Jan M. (Feb 11, 2017)

Search Thug Kitchen Cookbooks. There are three cookbooks that our son uses and he bought them on Amazon. He and his family liked the things he made out of the first one so he bought the other two. I'm visiting him again right now and each time I come to visit he has new dishes for me to try. I've liked everything he's made.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 11, 2017)

I like allrecipes.com.  However, if you are looking for vegetarian recipes that taste like they have meat in them, you may be disappointed.  One thing that can add flavor to your vegetarian dishes is vegetable bullion cubes.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 11, 2017)

Also look up "The Moosewood Cookbook" by Mollie Katzen and also "The Moosewood Cookbook: 40th Anniversary Edition by the same author.

You won 't be dissappointed.

Richard


----------



## zinger1457 (Feb 11, 2017)

Vegetables go great with just about any curry dishes, no meat required.  Mae Ploy makes some very good curry paste from mild to hot that makes it a quick meal, just add in some coconut milk and vegetables.


----------



## VegasBella (Feb 11, 2017)

http://www.vegweb.com/


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Feb 12, 2017)

I find that many vegetarian recipes are not particularly vegetable-rich. Lots of milk, cheese, eggs, soy rather than vegetables. Because of this, going to a cuisine that is primarily vegetarian like Indian will sometimes get you to more vegetables in your vegetarian recipes.

In addition, I like http://www.vegetariantimes.com/recipes ---


----------



## easyrider (Feb 12, 2017)

Thanks for the ideas. I was told as a newbe vegetarian that I should try to keep it simple. Adding broth and curry paste to the stuff I like seems simple enough for my skill level. I have looked at all the links and will eventually try harder for my skill level recipes. I found 6 of the Moosewood recipe books on Ebay for $15 so I bought them after youtubing their restaurant. 

I do have oatmeal figured out, lol.

Bill


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 12, 2017)

Is your goal to eat more vegetables, or to eat a vegan diet, or some other form of vegetarian diet?


----------



## easyrider (Feb 12, 2017)

I am going to be a vegetarian that eats fish occasionally. No meat, dairy, eggs, oil, salt or enriched foods like white rice and white bread. My problem is I haven't found many easy recipes that I really like. 

Bill


----------



## Jan M. (Feb 12, 2017)

easyrider said:


> I am going to be a vegetarian that eats fish occasionally. No meat, dairy, eggs, oil, salt or enriched foods like white rice and white bread."
> Bill



For dinner my son made quinoa beet salad that has kale in it because I liked it so much my last visit. It is a recipe from the Thug Kitchen cookbook. Our son gave up meat, dairy, eggs. He does use olive oil and coconut oil. He pays attention to salt intake and I hope he is using the sea salt that I bought for him. I know he only buys brown rice and multigrain products. When he bakes he uses unbleached flour.

After suffering for years with stomach/digestive issues the changes he made in his diet have worked wonders for him. I would rethink giving up all oils as the good ones have health benefits. One thing many people don't understand is that your body naturally makes cholesterol. If you don't give your body the good foods it needs to make good cholesterol it will end up making and raising your bad cholesterol.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 12, 2017)

> I am going to be a vegetarian that eats fish occasionally. No meat, dairy, eggs, oil, salt or enriched foods like white rice and white bread. My problem is I haven't found many easy recipes that I really like.



I may be wrong, but I read you as a meat and potatoes guy, and I am guessing that this is going to be a radical change for you.  If you haven't already, you should do some research about how to plan a vegan (actually pescatarian) diet.  I also think it's going to be hard to go "cold turkey."  It might be a more successful transition if you start with two days a week, and add more days as you adjust and find recipes that you like.


----------



## easyrider (Feb 13, 2017)

Pescatarian is what I will be. I didn't know there was a term for this so thanks. Yes, I was a rib eye guy. Cold turkey vegetarianism wasn't my plan, it just ended up being the right plan. Coffee was the hardest thing to give up.  

So far it been over a month with vegetables,fruit and occasionally steamed fish as my main diet. I wasn't a fan of oatmeal but now I actually enjoy it. I have always liked veggies and fruit but kind of stuck to the certain ones. Recently I have been trying vegetables that I didn't really consider in the past. The problem is how to cook them so they taste good. 

I did find a recipe for a chickpea burger patty that I might try from one of the links. Eventually I plan to take some vegetarian cooking classes. 

Bill


----------



## Jan M. (Feb 13, 2017)

easyrider said:


> Pescatarian is what I will be. I didn't know there was a term for this so thanks. Yes, I was a rib eye guy. Cold turkey vegetarianism wasn't my plan, it just ended up being the right plan. Coffee was the hardest thing to give up.
> 
> So far it been over a month with vegetables,fruit and occasionally steamed fish as my main diet. I wasn't a fan of oatmeal but now I actually enjoy it. I have always liked veggies and fruit but kind of stuck to the certain ones. Recently I have been trying vegetables that I didn't really consider in the past. The problem is how to cook them so they taste good.
> 
> ...



There are several things that will help give your food more flavor.
A little bit of organic extra virgin, cold pressed and unrefined, coconut oil.
A little bit of a really good quality olive oil.
Lemon juice
Balsamic vinegar or red wine vinegar
Seasonings like hot sauce, red pepper flakes, thyme, Italian seasoning and dill.
We found some fish seasoning that is fantastic.

There are a couple of things I order from Vitacost that you might like.
Groats are even better, healthier and tastier, than steel cut oats. You will probably find that you will want to cook them a little longer and maybe with a little more liquid than the instructions call for. That has been our experience with both steel cut oats and groats.
YS Eco Bee organic unfiltered raw honey  If you read about the benefits of this kind of honey, not necessarily the brand, you will likely be amazed.
Vitacost Ancient Grains Blend

Saute mushrooms and chopped garlic in a little bit of olive oil. Medium to lower heat. Could probably use coconut oil instead of olive oil. Mushrooms quickly give out a lot of liquid so you don't need much oil. When the mushrooms are almost done add fresh spinach and cook until it is limp and tender. Add chickpeas and lemon juice and maybe even a few red pepper flakes. I've been wanting to try eggplant in addition to or instead of the mushrooms.


----------



## easyrider (Feb 13, 2017)

Hi Jan, I was wondering how you cook your groats. I bought some and kind of followed the directions on the bag and they were ok I guess but pretty bland. I think the recipe I followed had me boiling them in vegetable broth instead of water. 

I ordered a Instant Pot and plan to make some vegetarian soups like split pea and potato and some others I saw on you tube. Thanks for the vitacost idea. I was looking at some of the food on their page and found a few things that I might like.  

I haven't tried eggplant yet either but I have a feeling that at some point I will, lol.

Bill


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 13, 2017)

> So far it been over a month with vegetables,fruit and occasionally steamed fish



I do not think that a do-it-yourself pescatarian diet is going to be successful - you need to do some research and have a plan, to be sure you are getting all the nutrients you need, and to have a good understanding of what you should and should not include.

You don't have to eliminate oils completely - some nutrients are only found in fats.
Why aren't you eating healthy Carbs?
Why did you give up coffee?

A radical diet change is not likely to be successful, unless you have a good understanding of the new diet.


----------



## easyrider (Feb 13, 2017)

I kind of agree with your last statement Denise but I am not willing to argue about it. If you plan to introduce negativity to this thread please stop. If you can help, please do. The changes in my very active life style are the result of recent changes to my health, mainly a heart attack about a month ago. I have always been considered healthy but have been on statins for many years for cholesterol. I wasn't a smoker and rarely drink. Currently I am in rehab and education. 

My vegetarianism is to help reduce plaque build up in my arteries so I might avoid future heart problems. So far I haven't missed meat and don't have a problem with others consuming meat while I eat my vegies.  I do miss coffee as I was drinking six or more cups a day. 

Bill


----------



## Jan M. (Feb 13, 2017)

easyrider said:


> Hi Jan, I was wondering how you cook your groats. I bought some and kind of followed the directions on the bag and they were ok I guess but pretty bland. I think the recipe I followed had me boiling them in vegetable broth instead of water.
> 
> I ordered a Instant Pot and plan to make some vegetarian soups like split pea and potato and some others I saw on you tube. Thanks for the vitacost idea. I was looking at some of the food on their page and found a few things that I might like.
> 
> ...



Hi Bill,

Always add some sea salt whenever you are cooking oats or groats. You are better off cooking with salt than adding it afterwards as you will use less because the foods will absorb the taste. Many people use almond milk when they serve oats or groats and we sometimes use pineapple juice instead. We always add fruit, fresh or thawed frozen, usually some walnuts or almonds too and top ours with cinnamon when we dish it out. 

Funny you should mention the Instant Pot. After reading the thread about them here on TUG we decided we should buy one. I just got back from my son's this afternoon and I meant to ask him if he would want one too. He made some excellent potato leek soup with dill added when he served it. He used an immersion blender and I meant to suggest that he that he leave some of the potatoes in small chunks next time. It makes the soup seem a little more substantial when you are serving it as a main meal. I thought a can of cannellini beans would be good in the soup too. I would add them at the end and they would add more protein for a main meal. He added small pieces vegetarian bacon that he got from Trader Joe's to give it a little more pizzaz. 

If you have a Trader Joe's anywhere near you they have some great things that are helpful to make healthier meals. We buy their miso ginger soup, Asian blend and or stir fry vegetables and cook them in the broth. If you have some left over fish it would go great in the soup. We often put some noodles or even vegetarian dumplings in it too. We top the soup with some peanuts or pumpkin seeds.

I'm a big fan of drinking this in the morning and highly recommend it. This should help with the plaque in your arteries and other things too. You can find other recipes and tinker with them to suit yourself like I did.

1 tbsp. Apple Cider Vinegar (it has to be raw, unfiltered, with the mother) (Braggs is a good brand and I probably use more than 1 tablespoon, maybe 2?)
Juice from 1 lemon   (I know that I don't use the juice from a whole lemon, more like a tablespoon maybe?)
1/8 tsp Cayenne Pepper 
1-2 tbsp. Honey, raw and unfiltered (Again I probably only use a generous teaspoon)
we add some cinnamon but I've seen variations of this recipe that call for ginger too which is very healthy
Warm water – You can dilute this as strong or as weak as you prefer. I usually add about 6-8 ounces water.

I want to give you some information about table salt vs sea salt. Cutting out all salt isn't really healthy. Another good article about sea salt can be found on: healthylivingresources.motherearthworks.com

*A Grain of Salt*
The differences between refined, processed salt (also known as “table salt”) and unrefined natural salt are as great as the differences between white sugar and freshly cut sugar cane. These differences can have a major impact on staying healthy, avoiding potentially toxic additives, and increasing your risk of diseases you want to avoid.

The typical modern, refined table salt can be compared to _refined sugar and refined flour_—it used to be a healthful, whole food, but our industrial food system has stripped and processed it into a disaster waiting to happen.

Like most factory-made, food-like products Westerners eat today, what began as an essential nutrient has been disfigured into a detriment to our health.

Major salt producing companies mine unpalatable and impure rock salt from the earth, then dry it in huge, _fossil-fuel-guzzling_ kilns with temperatures reaching 1200 degrees F. This changes the salt’s chemical structure into pure sodium chloride, which is very different from natural salt which contains lots of trace minerals.

In other words, sea salt and table salt share the same amount of sodium chloride, but only sea salt retains the trace elements found in saline water. These trace minerals matter not only to taste, but to health as well.

After this extremely energy-intensive process that strips the trace nutrients out, they then put in additives like _fluoride_ (!), synthetic iodine, as well as anti-caking agents. These anti-caking agents include:


E341 Tricalcium Phosphate
E500 Sodium bicarbonate
E535 Sodium ferrocyanide
E536 Potassium ferrocyanide
E538 Calcium ferrocyanide
E542 Bone phosphate
E550 Sodium silicate
E551 Silicon dioxide
E552 Calcium silicate
E553a Magnesium trisilicate
E553b Talcum powder
E554 Sodium aluminosilicate
E555 Potassium aluminium silicate
E556 Calcium aluminosilicate
E558 Bentonite
E559 Aluminium silicate
E570 Stearic acid
E900 Polydimethylsiloxane
The most commonly used anti-caking agent is E554 sodium aluminosilicate which comes with possible side effects such as constipation, along with many precautions if you have liver or kidney disease. Aluminum derivatives have also been implicated in a number of health conditions, including Alzheimer’s disease.

All these additives can cause discoloration in refined salt, so bleaching agents are then used to restore the desirable white color.

It should be noted that additives like anti-caking agents are forbidden in organic food production. Although no salt has been certified organic, refined, processed salt would never make the cut.

So to summarize, refined table salt has been stripped of all its natural trace minerals, and now contains synthetic iodine, fluoride, anti-caking food additives, and bleaching residues. What was a natural, whole food has been processed into a highly industrial, pseudo-food Americans have come to think of as “salt” that causes the potential for a myriad of health problems.

According to Dr Barbara Hendel, researcher and co-author of _Water & Salt, The Essence of Life_, it is refined, processed and bleached salts that are the problem. *Salt is critical to our health* and is the most readily available nonmetallic mineral in the world. But our bodies are not designed to processed refined sodium chloride with synthetic additives since it has no nutritional value.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 13, 2017)

> Currently I am in rehab and education



You probably have access to a nutritionist as part of your Rehab - that is your best resource for information and support for the changes you want to make in your diet.  You have a better chance of success, if you work closely with a nutritionist.


----------



## WinniWoman (Feb 13, 2017)

Bill - a very good male friend of ours gave up meat many years ago. He went on a vegan diet of some sort- no fish also. He read some book about the killing of animals and how our meat has all those antibiotics and so forth. I forget the name of it. It was pretty popular.

He did so based on a test that showed he MIGHT end up with a cardio issue. He said he felt great- more energy, etc. He took up Yoga as well. He is very tall- over 6 ft. Always was slim and athletic. Anyway, fast forward years later and he is not feeling so great he says and has begun to add some meat into his diet, though limiting, as well as dairy like eggs and yogurt (protein).

I have been a Pescatarian for many years. I started off giving up meat except for turkey. I never gave up dairy and never would. I like eggs and Greek yogurt and ice cream and cheese! I then gave up turkey for years but got so bored I have reintroduced it into my diet. I only eat it occasionally to give me something else to eat.

Anyway, I have oatmeal mixed with oat bran every morning during the week with ground flaxseed (I grind my own every morning in a small coffee grinder). I add almond milk and wheat germ and blueberries and cinnamon and craisins.. I drink grapefruit juice and black tea. I also like Muesli cereal.

On weekends for bkst. I make an omelet and sometimes turkey bacon or the fake bacon/breakfast sausage and whole wheat toast- maybe a hash brown patty. Sometimes instead I make a Belgian waffle or pancakes with whole grain flour and VT maple syrup.

My lunch during the workweek is always a salad with extra virgin olive oil and balsamic vinegar and a tablespoon of blue cheese, plus tomatoes and sunflower seeds. Wknds. I might make a tuna sandwich or a turkey sandwich or even nachos and cheese for lunch.
Or a 4 bean salad I buy in jars at Sams Club.

Tonight I had freshly made lentil soup I put into the crock pot for dinner. Many dinners I have salmon or halibut or flounder or shrimp, plain veggies, like broccoli, and maybe brown rice or quinoa or pearl couscous or potatoes.

Vegetable and/or bean soups are pretty easy I think. The key is to add a lot of spices.
Also, I do eat pasta. Usually, my Sunday dinner. Sometimes I will make turkey meatballs or meatloaf.

Give Tempeh a try. It is so much better than boring tofu. And- mushrooms- you can do a lot with them as well. Tempeh is a fermented food and fermented foods are good for you. Tofu and a lot of those fake meat products are processed foods and really not very good for you, though I do end up eating them sometimes to add variety in a pinch.

Sometimes steamed veggies like broccoli and cauliflower can be boring so I coat them with olive oil and lots of minced garlic and red pepper flakes and bake them on a cookie sheet for 15 minutes. We love them prepared like this! Simple and fast.

But- cheese- no. I can never give up. It really adds a lot to many recipes, as long as you don't overdo it it can't hurt you.


It is a challenge not to eat meat but over time you get used to it. PS I never add salt to anything.

And- PS- you might want to take up drinking- a little red wine maybe or a bit of vodka here and there. An occasional beer.

And- I don't see how a cup of coffee can hurt you, but if you are ok with not having it- great. Maybe try some black or green tea. I have green tea every night. i also drink a glass of water before bed every night. Supposedly helps decrease incidence of stroke. Who knows?

Also- too much fruit is not good. A lot of sugar. I limit mine to the blueberries in my oatmeal and my glass of grapefruit juice I take on the morning with my vitamins and probiotics. Sometimes I might have a banana.

Oh, and with a doctors ok, exercise and also try to eat your last meal early in the day/evening.I try not to eat anything after 7pm- and even earlier if I can.


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 13, 2017)

mpumilia said:


> And- PS- you might want to take up drinking- a little red wine maybe or a bit of vodka here and there. An occasional beer.


Now, THERE'S a diet I can get behind! (Just kidding, Bill. I hope it all works out for you). My tidbit of wisdom.... incremental change in lifestyle is MUCH easier to incorporate as what seems 'normal' than a complete makeover. Best wishes for a long, healthy and happy life.

Jim


----------



## sun starved Gayle (Feb 13, 2017)

Both my kids were vegetarians at one time. Here are a couple of my favorite, fast go-to recipes:

Chickpea and Tomato Curry
http://www.bettycrocker.com/recipes/chickpea-and-tomato-curry/9a688017-52a6-4d71-8d91-4d2824065365

Vegetarian Chili
http://allrecipes.com/recipe/72508/the-best-vegetarian-chili-in-the-world/

Trader Joe's has a good recipe for Greek Pasta using whole wheat noodles, kalamata olives, cherry toms, feta, and basil but I can't find it right now. It does have cheese in it, but a little feta goes a long way. If I find it I will post.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 13, 2017)

sun starved Gayle said:


> Both my kids were vegetarians at one time. Here are a couple of my favorite, fast go-to recipes:
> 
> Chickpea and Tomato Curry
> http://www.bettycrocker.com/recipes/chickpea-and-tomato-curry/9a688017-52a6-4d71-8d91-4d2824065365
> ...



http://www.traderjoesfan.com/component/mtree/recipes/greek-pasta-salad


Richard


----------



## zinger1457 (Feb 13, 2017)

mpumilia said:


> Bill - a very good male friend of ours gave up meat many years ago. He went on the Paleo diet- no fish also. He read some book about the killing of animals and how our meat has all those antibiotics and so forth. I forget the name of it. It was pretty popular.



Isn't the Paleo diet centered around meat and fish?


----------



## sun starved Gayle (Feb 13, 2017)

MULTIZ321 said:


> http://www.traderjoesfan.com/component/mtree/recipes/greek-pasta-salad
> 
> 
> Richard



Close but not quite. The recipe I am thinking of was a hot pasta dish, not a salad. They were demonstrating it at my store and were handing out  samples and the recipe.


----------



## WinniWoman (Feb 14, 2017)

zinger1457 said:


> Isn't the Paleo diet centered around meat and fish?



I might have that mixed up. Not Paleo then- another name- essentially vegan. I will edit my post. Thanks.


----------



## WinniWoman (Feb 14, 2017)

And don't forget to eat some dark chocolate every so often!


----------



## ace2000 (Feb 14, 2017)

I'm a believer in the vegetarian diet, though I've had to back off a bit and eat more meat over the last year or so.  I've been training for a marathon since last year and was not feeling satisfied, so I've added some fish, turkey and/or chicken to my diet (I completely stay away from red meat).  My blood pressure has continued to stay down (I'm sure it's mostly due to exercise and eating healthy), but I haven't been tested for my cholesterol in awhile to see the impact on those numbers - but they were always normal anyway.

I always look forward to my weekly trip to Qdoba or Moes and get their veggie burrito.  Chipotle has a tofu thing called Sofritas that you really have to try - I normally do not like tofu, but love this.  If you don't have any of those choices nearby, I'm sure you can steal their recipes online.  Also, looking forward to trying many new healthy choices with our new Instant pot.

We love the Boca products (and Morningstar) cooked on our George Foreman grill - which are vegetarian chicken and burgers.  Also, still drink my daily high fiber smoothie for lunch (which I posted the recipe on TUG previously).

Tip:  If you are still feeling hungry, be sure and add more fiber to your diet - whole grains, oatmeal, rice, beans, etc.  And also add nuts, fruits, and vegetables.  I have never worried about the quantities of eating any of those options.

Good luck!

Edit:  My wife makes this recipe with tostadas and adds a layer of vegetarian chili, then adds chopped tomatoes, cheese and other veggies on top.  That's another one to try!


----------



## easyrider (Feb 14, 2017)

mpumilia said:


> And don't forget to eat some dark chocolate every so often!



Yes, my wife doles out one piece of dark chocolate every day. Currently she has a box of Whitman we are working on. 

Bill


----------



## easyrider (Feb 14, 2017)

ace2000 said:


> I'm a believer in the vegetarian diet, though I've had to back off a bit and eat more meat over the last year or so.  I've been training for a marathon since last year and was not feeling satisfied, so I've added some fish, turkey and/or chicken to my diet (I completely stay away from red meat).  My blood pressure has continued to stay down (I'm sure it's mostly due to exercise and eating healthy), but I haven't been tested for my cholesterol in awhile to see the impact on those numbers - but they were always normal anyway.
> 
> I always look forward to my weekly trip to Qdoba or Moes and get their veggie burrito.  Chipotle has a tofu thing called Sofritas that you really have to try - I normally do not like tofu, but love this.  If you don't have any of those choices nearby, I'm sure you can steal their recipes online.  Also, looking forward to trying many new healthy choices with our new Instant pot.
> 
> ...




Thanks Ace, we have a Chilpoltes nearby and I will try the Sofritas and look into Boca products.

Bill


----------



## VegasBella (Feb 20, 2017)

Here are two websites with recipe ideas and helpful hints on chainging your diet to vegetarian, vegan, or part-time veg (pescatarian etc):
http://tryveg.com/
http://www.chooseveg.com/



DeniseM said:


> You have a better chance of success, if you work closely with a nutritionist.


Actually, what you want is a Registered Dietitian. Anyone can call themselves a nutritionist. It's not a regulated term. But a Registered Dietitian has to have a degree in nutrition and has to stay updated with regular courses.
http://www.eatrightpro.org/resource...-every-nutritionist-is-a-registered-dietitian and
http://www.eatrightpro.org/resource...r/what-is-a-registered-dietitian-nutritionist

Given that you sound interested in a vegan(+fish) diet for health reasons I suggest these guys for helpful nutrition advice:
http://www.theveganrd.com/
http://jacknorrisrd.com/
https://www.drmcdougall.com/
http://nutritionfacts.org/

I also think that since you're eating only/mostly veggies, fruits, and fish that Denise has a point about healthy carbs. Healthy carbs IMO are potatoes, sweet potatoes, yams, squashes, whole grain pasta, brown rice... the key is simply that it's a vegetable or whole grain, you don't want refined carbs.

I would also suggest legumes. They're a great source of protein and help lower your cholesterol. Some legume meal/snack options: split pea soup (vegetarian of course), lentil soup, hummus, dal, black bean soup (the moosewood cookbook recipe is fantastic), vegan chili, vegan red beans and rice (new orleans style), black bean burgers, chickpea patties (try Veganomicon cookbook), peanut butter and jelly sandwich, succotash with lima beans, minestrone soup, white bean and kale soup, white bean dip (or any bean dip for that matter), refried beans in tacos or burritos, pasta e ceci, chickpea "tuna" (link here) ... I could go on. At least one serving a day of legumes and you really shouldn't have to worry about protein issues as a vegetarian/vegan/pescaterian.


----------



## easyrider (Feb 21, 2017)

Thanks VegasBelle !! 

I'm keeping it pretty plain right now. I use a vitamix for smoothies and recently an Instant Pot for soup. I did make a potato pea soup that was really tasty. We did have a class in rehab that addressed diet and eating out which was helpful. There is a dietitian scheduled to give a lesson at rehab so that will be interesting. I was told by the cardiologist to keep it simple. She asked how varied our diet was and really it isn't too varied and we really don't eat beef and pork too often. Giving up beef and pork isn't too hard for me. Giving up white rice in exchange for brown rice has been doable. It did seem odd at first to wrap seaweed around brown rice and tuna but it tasted fine, imo.   

One of my concerns is I need to find things I can eat and drink with friends when we go out or go to their homes. At the restaurant I can probably order something that would be ok but at my friends homes I might just have to have a small portion of what ever or bring something with me. My friends would be ok with this. 

Im still waiting for my Moosewood cook books. I think I bought 5 or 6 of their recipe book from ebay.

Bill


----------



## Czahara1 (Feb 23, 2017)

easyrider said:


> Recently, I have an interest in vegetarian recipes. I'm not having too much luck finding decent recipes that actually taste good. So far I have been just mixing vegetables that I like together and have tried a few new for me items like soba noodles with mixed results.
> 
> So where dose a person go besides you tube ? I guess I need an instapot as I see some recipes that I think I would like.
> 
> ...


Hi Bill,

Here is a link to recipes from Dr. John McDougall.  I think you will find his educational materials valuable as well.  He is a pioneer in the nutrition field.

https://www.drmcdougall.com/health/education/recipes/mcdougall-recipes/


----------



## ace2000 (Feb 23, 2017)

Czahara1 said:


> Hi Bill,
> 
> Here is a link to recipes from Dr. John McDougall.  I think you will find his educational materials valuable as well.  He is a pioneer in the nutrition field.
> 
> https://www.drmcdougall.com/health/education/recipes/mcdougall-recipes/



I've heard of Dr. McDougall several times in the past and even saw a couple of videos of him during a nutrition training class I did several years ago.  Thanks for sharing the link!


----------



## wackymother (Feb 23, 2017)

You need some nice spices! Penzey's has excellent products and a lot of great recipes. Here's a link to vegetarian recipes on their site. 

https://www.penzeys.com/shop/recipes/

How about tofu? For a main course, we dredge tofu pieces in cornstarch and then pan-fry in peanut oil. The fried pieces are crispy and good with a dipping sauce or on their own. You can add seasonings to the cornstarch before cooking, too. You can also stuff tofu pieces with scallions, mushrooms, or whatever you like before sauteing. 

We make a lot of lentils, both as soup and as salad ingredients. For salads, you can make them in the Instant Pot, just cook very briefly (can't remember how many minutes for firm lentils, but it's like four or five). 

Also, we put nuts in a lot of dishes--like chopped walnuts in brown rice improves the whole experience. Not a ton, just a few, a handful for the whole pot. We buy sweet brown rice from our local HMart and that's a lot better than regular grocery-store brown rice. We also do a lot of barley.


----------



## rhonda (Feb 23, 2017)

Howdy, Bill -

I'm a big fan of winter squash -- especially spaghetti squash.  A steamed spaghetti squash can plate in many different directions:  butter/turmeric/pepper; or tomato sauce; or butter/lemon juice; or butter with Ras el hoanout spice blend; or yogurt/lemon; or butter/honey/cinnamon; etc.  I'll throw half a squash in a rice cooker set to 'steam' for 30-45 minutes.  Take it out and garnish as you wish.  Substitute any oil for butter; I tend to alternate between Organic Coconut Oil and Organic Butter.  Acorn squash is similarly quick, easy and delightful. 

Sweet potato are a go-to every week.  This is a good breakfast food for me.  Again, I toss it in the rice cooker on steam for 30 minutes and then garnish using almost as many ways as the squash.  Most days I'll go for butter/turmeric/pepper but sometimes I'll go wild on the spices adding cardamom, allspice, cinnamon, etc.

Cabbage is a big deal in my kitchen.  For a quick soup, I'll sauté garlic and leek until aromatic, add salt/pepper taste, add thinly sliced cabbage and cubes of boiled potato until the cabbage is gently withered and the potato cubes are warmed; add broth and continue to heat until all is serving-temp-hot.  Serve into bowls with a good dollap of crème fraîche and a squeeze of lemon.  Note, I make my own organic chicken-bone broth weekly and keep a large variety of organic vegetables stocked including the pre-boiled potato used "in cubes" for this quick dish.  This dish is my simplified version of recipe found: http://www.bonappetit.com/recipe/potato-green-cabbage-and-leek-soup-with-lemon-cr-me-fra-che .  I don't bother blending the stock ... but I'll admit to being lazy.  

I find ordering organics pretty easy in bulk through Azure co-op.  Azure helps me maintain consistency in my pantry provisioning -- and I know that the foods are coming from good sources.  I also know exactly which foods I can expect to get from Costco, local community farms, and by last choice, grocery chains.   

Learn to soak and/or sprout beans/legumes to increase digestibility, neutralize phytic acid and enzyme inhibitors.  See: https://www.azurestandard.com/healthy-living/how-to-sprout-and-soak-beans-health-benefits

I find it helpful to track my favorite things and make sure they are always in my kitchen when in season.  To that end, my Azure and Costco lists include those winter squashes, leek, cabbage, sweet potato, celery, carrots, onions and garlic (always garlic!!).  If not a dish alone, these help extend a dish, flavor a dish (leek! garlic!!), offer some color (sweet potato, carrot), etc.  Don't forget to really explore good quality spices -- many bring both flavor and specific health benefits such as anti-inflammatory properties!  Mark your calendar to watch for seasonal favorites to add variety.   Have fun playing in your kitchen!


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 23, 2017)

This reminded me of one of my favorite ways to make spaghetti squash:

Steam the squash and separate strands with 2 forks.
Toss squash with an undrained can of spicy Rotel diced tomatoes and a can of drained and rinsed black beans.
Top with a little sharp shredded cheese.
Bake or microwave until heated through and cheese is melted.


----------



## WinniWoman (Feb 23, 2017)

wackymother said:


> You need some nice spices! Penzey's has excellent products and a lot of great recipes. Here's a link to vegetarian recipes on their site.
> 
> https://www.penzeys.com/shop/recipes/
> 
> ...




I LOVE lentils! Great in the crock pot.


----------



## Gracey (Feb 24, 2017)

I went to a Dr. Esselstyn weekender program in Cleveland last fall and what an eye opener that was!  He is renowned in the Midwest.  Here's some info on his books.

http://www.dresselstyn.com/site/


----------



## theo (Feb 24, 2017)

Another noteworthy and respected physician who espouses what he calls a "nutritarian" approach to food (and also provides many recipes) is Joel Fuhrman. His web site is http://www.DrFuhrman.com. Joel Fuhrman is also a best selling author (_Eat to Live_, et al) and a very interesting speaker with a good (if sometimes corny) sense of humor. I respect that his input is "science based", like John McDougall, T. Colin Campbell, Caldwell Esselstyn, Dean Ornish.

Fwiw, I am not a "vegetarian" and don't plan to become one (although I seldom eat beef). Just the same, I can and do still respect and am always willing to absorb *science based* facts and information regarding nutrition. The above mentioned names are indisputably the top leaders in the field of science based nutrition, by any and every possible standard or measure.


----------



## VegasBella (Feb 24, 2017)

easyrider said:


> One of my concerns is I need to find things I can eat and drink with friends when we go out or go to their homes. At the restaurant I can probably order something that would be ok but at my friends homes I might just have to have a small portion of what ever or bring something with me. My friends would be ok with this.



First, a couple resources on finding vegan and vegetarian options at restaurants:
http://www.vegguide.org/
and
https://www.happycow.net/
and
http://www.peta.org/living/food/chain-restaurants/

Then here are some tips:
- Always ask "Do you have any vegetarian options?" to the server. If you're nervous to do it in person then call ahead.
- Keep a snack in your car/purse whatever so that if there's nothing available near you then you can eat your own food.
- Know your cuisines. For example, it's often very easy for Thai, Chinese, Indian, and Italian restaurants to make vegetarian options (eg you can order "Pad Thai with tofu, no egg, no fish sauce"). You can often easily steer a group of friends to one of those types of restaurants. 
- Remember that getting together with friends doesn't have to involve food. You can 'meet for coffee' or go for a hike together or see a movie or go bowling etc. When you find it tricky to find a restaurant that suits everyone's needs/wants just opt to do something non-restaurant. (Honestly, that's usually my preference with non-veg people because it kind of upsets me to dine with others who are eating animals.)


----------



## JudyH (Feb 24, 2017)

I am saving this thread because I would like to transition away from red meat and sugar. 

I don't like anything hot or spicy. Could someone explain curry and is there one that is not hot, as in heat.


----------



## easyrider (Feb 24, 2017)

In my entire life, I do not think I have had tofu, lentils and many other things. I tied buck wheat groats and other grains but think they need to be part of a recipe because they are pretty plain as a side dish. When I get my Moosewood recipe books I might find some use for the almost full bags of quinoa, buck wheat groats and other stuff I have been experimenting with. 

So today Im going to get some sweet potatoes, leeks ?? and sweet brown rice after rehab. The Instant Pot makes really good brown rice. 1 cup of rice and 1 1/4 cup of broth and press the brown rice button. I also chopped up a quarter of an onion and tossed it in. 

The potato split pea soup I made in the Instant Pot a while back lost its appeal yesterday. It was so good the first 2 days and on day 5 it wasn't. I had to toss out the last quart as it turned into what looked like green jelly and tasted a bit off.  

Im not a curry expert but have made recipes that use curry paste , onion, garlic, lime or lemon juice, coconut water and other things. I tossed garbanzo beans into the curry and had a side of rice and grilled chicken. It was pretty good. Im sure there are some curry experts here that can chime in.

Bill


----------



## amycurl (Feb 24, 2017)

The Moosewood cookbooks will be very helpful. I was vegetarian for about seven years (now, I'm a locavore) and my f-i-l is a pescatarian. I found the key to great, easy vegetarian food has been hinted at in the above posts--ethnic. Fantastic Mexican, Cuban, Middle Eastern, Indian, Italian, Chinese, Japanese dishes can easily be made vegetarian, with loads of flavor. Also, they make great take-out, eating-out choices. Trying to replace more traditional German/English foods, with less spice to be begin with, and more reliance on meats and starches, is much harder.

You may also want to consider joining a CSA (Community-Supported Agriculture) program--try asking about one at rehab or at your local farmer's market. This will provide you with a regular stream of healthy, seasonal, local vegetables, as well as a community dedicated to helping you get the most out of them--most provide recipes with the weekly shares, cooking demos, and, of course, a community of other folks looking to cook and store their vegetables in a tasty way. Starting with a focus on eating veggies that are local and in season is HUGE--these veggies just taste better than a store-bought tomato in January and can usually be enjoyed more easily in simple, low-fat preparations.


----------



## wackymother (Feb 24, 2017)

I can give some advice about curry. What we think of as "curry powder" is pretty much a joke to people from India. Real Indian cooks grind and mix their own spices. 

For those who are not too picky (I'm not), I like mild Madras curry powder. This is a nice general mix that adds flavor to a dish without much heat. I like Rajah brand, which comes in a little can. There's a picture here. https://wholesale.khanapakana.com/s...rams-3-5-oz/?gclid=CNWir6G0qtICFZKCswod06AF-Q

You can find this in most Indian groceries, and you can add hot ground pepper to add heat if you like. 

I use it to make curries, but I also sometimes use a pinch or a scant teaspoonful in a whole large pot of vegetarian soup, for example--like a six-quart pot. If you use it sparingly, it just adds flavor and depth to a vegetarian dish without tasting like curry. 

Also, Indian grocery stores also have little boxes of spice mixes that can be really good. My favorite brand is Shan, and for mild seasoning, I love the dal masala mix. It looks like this (but don't get it from Amazon, it's about $1 in an Indian grocery). https://www.amazon.com/Shan-Dal-Curry-Mix-100g/dp/B000MSNH00

This is also mild (with a little kick) and you can use it when you make split peas or beans. (Dal is a soupy sauce made from split beans or peas.) I use about a teaspoon or two in a small pot, or I sprinkle it on a bowl of dal when someone is going to eat it. It's good even if you mix it in just before serving, so people who want their dal plain can have it plain, and people who want it with seasoning can have it with seasoning. Don't use the whole package because it's very salty!


----------



## easyrider (Feb 25, 2017)

I haven't made curry sauce from scratch. I used a powdered package curry sauce that you mix with water that I picked up at Safeway. It was ok. I have used curry powder to season chicken in the past that was ok I guess. Not my favorite but as with many things I cook, I might not be cooking it right. 

Bill


----------



## rhonda (Feb 25, 2017)

While tweaking my weekly bone broth this morning, I figured I'd toss this out there: Save up all the veggie scraps for making your own broth.

Sorry if this is an "obvious" repeat in your skill set.  I store all my veggie scraps in a ziplock bag in the freezer.  When I'm ready to make a broth, I empty the ziplock bag into my crock pot, cover with water, add spices and/or a smidgen of apple cider vinegar.  Cook in crock pot on LOW heat for 12-24 hours.  (My broth starts with chicken bones with the veggies added, thus 24 hours.  If veggies only -- you should get a good broth in 12 hours on low heat.)

When I say "all my veggie scraps" I mean just about everything that didn't go to the plate: The root bulbs of celery, the thick green tops of leek, both ends of the carrot, beet leaves, tops and 'guts' of peppers, the cabbage core, etc.  What I would have previously thrown into the compost bucket now goes into my freezer bag waiting for use in making broth.


----------



## bluehende (Feb 25, 2017)

Quick and easy beans and rice

take 3 or 4 cans of red beans drain
add 1 jar of salsa
simmer about 20 minutes
use over rice.

We add a bit of sour cream and cheddar cheese so is not vegan.  You can make at any heat depending on salsa choice or like us hot sauce added after.


----------



## easyrider (Feb 27, 2017)

bluehende said:


> Quick and easy beans and rice
> 
> take 3 or 4 cans of red beans drain
> add 1 jar of salsa
> ...



Ok, this looks pretty easy too me. Thanks bluehende.

I think I will start saving my veggie items for stock. Thanks Rhonda.

I made stir fry in my new wok. It has a non stick coating so I cook an onion in it after washing to get the wok clean. Anyway, I used up the rest of the veggies that were on the last days. I also bought some large mushrooms and a small zucchini for this. After I cut up the ingredients I realized I had too much so we ate stir fry for two nights dinner. I used different sauce for both meals. Sauce one was stir fry sauce. Sauce two was hoisin sauce and fish sauce. This was served with brown rice cook in low sodium chicken stock that was cooked in the Instant Pot and then fryed in the wok to add more flavor. It was pretty good. 

I also bought a couple of sweet potatoes for tonight. I haven't ever cooked one of these but thought about just baking them. I will likely steam up the rest of the broccoli and sea bass as well. 

Bill


----------



## easyrider (Mar 6, 2017)

I have 6 of the Moosewood recipe books and have tried a couple of the recipes. I usually lack an ingredient or two but the meal still tastes good. The zero soup must be something a person needs to get use to. It really causes gas, lol. I think it is the cabbage.

I went on my first restaurant outing this Saturday with some very good friends. The restaurant did accommodate my order by cooking my salmon with no butter or oil. They used wine and garlic and it was really tasty. They also steamed my small portion of veggies. I also managed a beer.

The result of the diet changes is 12 pounds gone in 7 weeks. Also, I no longer appear grayish as I am slowly regaining my color back.

Bill


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 6, 2017)

You might want to consider using small amounts of olive oil for cooking, unless your dietician recommended against it.  A modest amount of healthy oil in your diet is good for you.  Some fat soluble vitamins are only found in fats.


----------



## easyrider (Mar 6, 2017)

Thanks Denise. With my stir fry I have using about a teaspoon of grape seed oil as I need the wok hot. I am getting fats as I am eating salmon , avocados, some nuts and olive oil . I use the olive oil for a topping or dressing . I mix a short tea spoon in with a couple of table spoons of lemon juice and seasonings for some veggies and fish. 

Bill


----------



## easyrider (Jun 21, 2017)

What I have noticed about our new diet is that there are many non-recipes we use. Its the what ever is left recipe I use every week to use up all the veggies. There have been some odd combinations but usually the food taste good. Sweet potatoes cut in large cubes with the skin on and fried in the non stick wok seem kind of meaty. Regular potatoes cut the same way and cooked in an Instant Pot seem kind of meaty. Maybe hearty is a better description. 

I have been mixing seasonings and do not include much salt. For a salt substitute I really like a product called Table Tasty. It is a little spendy but easy to get at Amazon. Dash seasonings are ok.  

I find stir fry, roasting, Instant Pot, steaming and pressure canning to be good options for vegetarian meals. Recently I canned a variety of beans. All were pre-soaked. For me, pre-soak is the only way to go regarding dry beans to avoid getting gassy. One batch of beans was a tomato sauce type with Italian seasonings similar to spaghetti sauce. This is pretty good. I think I could use regular spaghetti sauce if I wanted to but the sodium in many of these sauses is kind of high. 

My favorite Instant Pot recipe is split pea and potato. Navy bean and potato is pretty good too. 

Soba noodles are pretty good. Brown rice noodles are pretty good. 

Anyway, I guess Im just bored so Im updating this thread. I am improving as a pescatarian cook. 

Bill


----------



## spirits (Jun 21, 2017)

http://vegukate.com/post.php?s=2014-11-09-vegan-butternut-squash-black-bean-chili

Try this one.  My son and his partner are vegan and this is one of my go to dishes when they come for supper.  Easy to make and I like it myself.


----------



## easyrider (Jun 21, 2017)

spirits said:


> http://vegukate.com/post.php?s=2014-11-09-vegan-butternut-squash-black-bean-chili
> 
> Try this one.  My son and his partner are vegan and this is one of my go to dishes when they come for supper.  Easy to make and I like it myself.



Im going to try this when squash is available at the farmers market.

Bill


----------



## Icc5 (Jun 21, 2017)

Didn't read most of the posts so hope I don't repeat.  My younger brother started a similar eating change though he doesn't and never has eaten fish.  He was a meat hound, especially beef and decided he needed to lose about 100 pounds.  The one item he seems to use is cauliflower in several forms.  I know he makes some kind of crust with cauliflower purée that he uses for pizza among other things.
He spent about 2 weeks for a couple hours a day on the internet before starting and found all sorts of recipes for vegetarians and vegans.  It seems the spices and herbs really make the difference.  If using dried make sure to closely check the ingredient list so you don't add what you are trying to avoid.
Good luck and keep us informed of your progress.
Bart


----------



## easyrider (Jun 21, 2017)

Thanks Bart ! I will check it out. 

Bill


----------



## stmartinfan (Jun 22, 2017)

If you like cruises, you might consider taking a vegan cruise.  My boss has been a vegan for many years and just went on one of these for the first time.  The meals are all planned to please vegans and the cruise includes classes and demonstrations about vegan cooking.  (I think there may be non-vegan options as well, for families where not everyone wants the vegan choice.)  He found it very enjoyable and said there were a range of people, from those who wanted to try out vegan eating to people like himself who has become very experienced with it.


----------



## easyrider (Aug 31, 2017)

So I am 200 + days since becoming a pescatarin and have lost about 30 pounds. I feel pretty good. Stir fry, instant pot, roasting, steaming and some processed foods like the vegan cheese and some sauses along with fish and occasionally chicken breast is where I am at. Thanks for the many good ideas. Oatmeal every morning and after 60 days I began to really like oatmeal. Occasional beers. Restaurants haven't been a problem. Going to friends homes for meals hasn't been a problem. All in all the switch was not a problem.  

I recently had my 6 month cardiac review with my cardiologist and after reviewing the nuclear stress test I am told that I did in fact loose almost 20% of my heart but that the other 80% is very strong. Lucky for me I guess is that the 20% of the heart mussel I lost was in the lower center interior and lower left which are both in the bottom area. In the pictures I can see this. I went over 14 minutes on the treadmill for the nuclear stress test which is pretty good for anyone my age. I started cardiac rehab only able to walk just under a mile in an hour and finished the sessions able to walk 4 miles+ in an hour. I have continued the walking 4 times a week and was released to lift light weights at my last appointment. The one thing that my cardiologist told me that was very good to hear is that this heart attack hasn't affected my lifespan and if it did it would be minimal. Everything seems to be working good. My ejection fraction was about 60% and my blood pressure has increased from below 55/88 to above 70/110. 

Changing my diet or exercising was pretty easy for me as I all ready exercised and had a decent diet. My conversations with God did increase a bit. I still have about 60 pounds of nice ribeyes in the freezer that are from before the diet change. I guess I will be giving them to Rex and family / friends who visit. Rex likes ribeyes but it gives him gas. 

I have Areosmith concert ticket for this weekend. Life is good !!!

Bill


----------



## Panina (Aug 31, 2017)

easyrider said:


> So I am 200 + days since becoming a pescatarin and have lost about 30 pounds. I feel pretty good. Stir fry, instant pot, roasting, steaming and some processed foods like the vegan cheese and some sauses along with fish and occasionally chicken breast is where I am at. Thanks for the many good ideas. Oatmeal every morning and after 60 days I began to really like oatmeal. Occasional beers. Restaurants haven't been a problem. Going to friends homes for meals hasn't been a problem. All in all the switch was not a problem.
> 
> I recently had my 6 month cardiac review with my cardiologist and after reviewing the nuclear stress test I am told that I did in fact loose almost 20% of my heart but that the other 80% is very strong. Lucky for me I guess is that the 20% of the heart mussel I lost was in the lower center interior and lower left which are both in the bottom area. In the pictures I can see this. I went over 14 minutes on the treadmill for the nuclear stress test which is pretty good for anyone my age. I started cardiac rehab only able to walk just under a mile in an hour and finished the sessions able to walk 4 miles+ in an hour. I have continued the walking 4 times a week and was released to lift light weights at my last appointment. The one thing that my cardiologist told me that was very good to hear is that this heart attack hasn't affected my lifespan and if it did it would be minimal. Everything seems to be working good. My ejection fraction was about 60% and my blood pressure has increased from below 55/88 to above 70/110.
> 
> ...


Congratulations on your success.  It's nice to hear how well you are doing.  You are an inspiration!


----------



## amycurl (Aug 31, 2017)

You can buy the cauliflower pizza crust, pre-made and frozen, from Trader's Joes. They also have frozen bags of the "riced" cauliflower. And I know people swear by their spiralizers for veggie "pastas."


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 31, 2017)

I just saw this vegetarian Summer Pasta recipe that looks delicious, and would be perfect for anyone with lots of homegrown tomatoes:


----------



## rhonda (Aug 31, 2017)

Awesome, Bill -- great job!  Thanks for the update.


----------



## PStreet1 (Sep 1, 2017)

Moosewood is excellent, as someone else recommended.  I'd also like to suggest the cookbooks from Americas Test Kitchens--I've never had a bad recipe from one of their books, and I have many.  Right now, their vegetarian cookbook is on sale for $10.00 off.  Almost all their cookbooks have a vegetarian section, but why not give the regular vegetarian cookbook a try and see if the recipes appeal to you--who knows, you could get hooked and have as many of their cookbooks as I do.


SHOP COOKBOOKS
FROM OUR TV SHOW
MAGAZINES
KITS AND APPAREL
SALE

Home>
Shop Cookbooks>
Best Sellers>
The America’s Test Kitchen Complete Vegetarian Cookbook











The America’s Test Kitchen Complete Vegetarian Cookbook
In Stock




700+ RECIPES
472 PAGES, SOFTCOVER
FULL-COLOR PHOTOS THROUGHOUT
ITEM NUMBER CL03BKS
$29.95

$19.95

Savings $10.00 (33%)
QTY


A Fresh Guide to Eating Well with 700 Foolproof Recipes 

The 700+ recipes in this comprehensive collection show you inventive and uncomplicated techniques for making boldly flavored main dishes, appetizers, soups and stews, pasta, pizzas, and more. Discover vegetarian makeovers of classic comfort food like Mushroom Bolognese (a combination of cremini and dried porcini mushrooms, soy sauce, and tomato paste replicate the meaty complexity of traditional Bolognese) and creative recipes like Sweet Potato and Swiss Chard Gratin (earthy Swiss chard sautéed with shallot, garlic, and butter is the perfect foil for the sweet spuds). 

Whether you’re a committed vegetarian or simply want to eat more vegetables and grains, this collection of re-imagined, meatless comfort food and all-new recipes inspired by ethnic cuisines will help you cook and eat well. Of the 709 total recipes, 300 are fast (start to finish in 45 minutes or less), 500 are gluten-free, and 250 are vegan. 

We include cooking charts and resource materials such as All About pages for key ingredients (like hearty greens and fresh and dried chilis), Core Recipe Pages with simple but important recipes for staples like eggs and rice, easy-to-spot icons for gluten-free and vegan recipes, and hundreds of full- color recipe photos and step-by-step photos. 

Recipes include: 

Super Greens Soups with Lemon-Tarragon Cream, Roasted Poblano and Black Bean Enchiladas, Vegetable Pot Pie, Rustic Polenta Casserole with Mushrooms and Swiss Chard, Stuffed Eggplant with Bulgur, Pan-Seared Tempeh Steaks with Chimichurri Sauce, Vegetable Bibimap, Cabbage and Mushroom Potstickers, Butternut Squash Chili with Quinoa, Parsnip Hummus, and Millet Cakes with Spinach and Carrots.


*You might also like*




$26.95

$19.95

*The How Can It Be Gluten-Free Cookbook*



$29.95

$19.95

*Vegan For Everybody*



$26.95

$15.95

*Paleo Perfected*



$29.95

$19.95

*The Complete Mediterranean Cookbook*


----------



## Panina (Sep 1, 2017)

I live  in the metro Charlotte NC area ( including fort mill or  Indian land sc). There is a fabulous vegan fresh food service that delivers and  is priced reasonable & food is restaurant quality. I order from them as it saves me time and money.


----------



## rhonda (Sep 4, 2017)

Tee-hee, in February I posted a hot soup recipe.  This summer, under extreme heat, I've perfected my go-to Watermelon Refresher beverage.

Ingredients:

1" thick slice of watermelon (the full circle), remove rind, break melon into chunks
handful of baby carrots
chunk of fresh ginger with outer skin removed.  (Start small to determine how much you enjoy.  I go for a chunk that is _almost_ the size of my thumb -- but that would likely be far too strong for most newbies.)
~4 dashes of cinnamon  (Caution: May lower blood pressure.  Reduce or eliminate if on blood pressure medications.  Check with your doctor?)
2 dashes of cardamon
4 handfuls of ice
Process:  Toss all ingredients, starting with the watermelon first, into a Vitamix or similar blender.  Set blender on "Frozen Drink" mode, if available.  (If not, start on low until the watermelon is liquid, increase speed as the ice is ground and then run on high for about 1 minute.)  Pour into pretty stemware, garnish with a sprig of fresh mint.  Serves 2 or 3.

Why I love this recipe:
This beverage is festive (bright, cheery colors!) and has a _zing!_ to it from the ginger and cinnamon.  As for health considerations:

Watermelon:  Hydration!  Keeps you feel full.  Contains plant based nutrients, antioxidants, etc. 
Carrots: Fiber! Good source of beta-carotene, fiber, vitamin K, potassium, antioxidants, etc.
Ginger: Anti-Inflammatory, may lower blood sugar, help fight infections, aids digestion, etc.
Cinnamon: Antioxidants, anti-inflammatory, lowers blood pressure, etc
Cardamon: Antioxidant, antimicrobial, aids digestion, etc.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Sep 4, 2017)

rhonda said:


> Tee-hee, in February I posted a hot soup recipe.  This summer, under extreme heat, I've perfected my go-to Watermelon Refresher beverage.
> 
> Ingredients:
> 
> ...



Hi Rhonda,
Thanks for sharing! Sounds like a great drink.


Richard


----------



## easyrider (Sep 4, 2017)

This year I did plant some tomatoes. So the tomato pasta is happening already. I use veganase , sriracha sauce and other spices. I am going to try the watermelon dealio this week. It almost sounds like the start of a great cocktail. 

The Steve Tyler concert was pretty good. Not the best I have been to, but at least a 8 out of 10 concert. Concerts require more than a few beers to be a 10 most of the time, imo.

Next time I go by a Tradder Joes Im going to get some of the cauliflower pizza crust. It sounds terrible but I'm sure you tuggers wouldn't recommend something yucky, lol. 

Bill


----------



## donnaval (Sep 7, 2017)

Congratulations on improving your health, Bill!

This recipe is so easy and delicious:  http://damndelicious.net/2014/04/09/one-pan-mexican-quinoa/

My favorite cookbook for the Instant Pot is Vegan Under Pressure by Jill Nussinow - great recipes.  The book was written with stovetop pressure cookers in mind but the timing is the same for the Instant Pot.  She offers many recipes for free on her website.  http://www.theveggiequeen.com/

She has great charts in the book for cooking beans and grains in your Instant Pot.  Speaking of beans, we love the heirloom beans from Rancho Gordo - we belong to their "bean club" and get a box of different, unusual beans a few times a year.  They are simply delicious, unlike any  bean you can buy in a regular grocery store around here.

Some of my favorite online recipe sites are:
http://www.brandnewvegan.com/ - easy and tasty recipes.  Just last night we had the Spicy Buffalo Cauliflower Bites from this site, it's one of our faves.
http://www.brandnewvegan.com/ - everything I've ever made from this site has been good
http://www.veganricha.com/ - we LOVE Indian food and she has some terrific recipes that aren't too hard to make
http://klunkerskitchen.com/ - easy, tasty, lots of variety

There are lots more, but almost everything I've made from those sites above are worth making again.  So many recipes, so little time!


----------



## rhonda (Sep 22, 2017)

Dr. Josh Axe posted a comfort food recipe today, modified for healthier ingredients : Creamy Baked Mac & Cheese Casserole.


			
				Dr. Josh Axe said:
			
		

> Mac and cheese is one of the most beloved comfort foods — and for good reason. It’s creamy, filling and delicious. But when it’s made with refined carbohydrates and cheese from cow’s milk, mac and cheese can lead to *inflammation*, digestive issues and weight gain.
> 
> That’s exactly why I use healthier, digestion- and figure-friendly ingredients in my mac and cheese casserole, like brown rice pasta, goat cheese and spinach. Using the ingredients in this recipe makes my mac and cheese casserole completely gluten-free; plus, adding antioxidant-rich* spinach* makes this dish even more beneficial to your health because it limits inflammation in the body and boosts immunity.
> 
> So instead of turning to mac and cheese in a box or using *processed foods *to make your own version at home, try this healthy mac and cheese casserole. I know you’re going to love it and feel good after eating it, too.


----------



## rhonda (Sep 22, 2017)

On a different note ... I'm currently facing a wipe out on my first attempts to bake with coconut flour.  Bleeck.  The stuff just doesn't stick together or form up.  I s'pose I'm missing the handy work of gluten found in my whole wheat flours?  I'll keep working this.  I'm so very glad for the cooler weather and, with it, the invitation to play in my kitchen!  Bone broth will be simmering all weekend long ... yippie!


----------



## easyrider (Sep 22, 2017)

I have been pressure canning skinned chicken breasts in quart jars for years and have added this to my diet. Pressure canning these chicken breasts eliminates most of the fat in the chicken breasts. Instead of a teaspoon of salt I use a tablespoon of a salt substitute called " Table Tasty". So far I have made salt free chicken noodle soup with brown rice noddles, garlic, carrots, celery, onion and table tasty that everyone seems to like. The soup was gone because family members showed up and helped themselves, which is fine . 

I also made chicken salad with veganaise, onions, peppers and table tasty, which doesn't seem to last very long. I like this on crackers, rice or noddles. Family members seems to like it on a bun. 

Salmon season was a bust this year and the cost is crazy high for fillets so I guess I will try using more of the canned chicken in other recipes. 

Bill


----------



## rhonda (Sep 24, 2017)

rhonda said:


> On a different note ... I'm currently facing a wipe out on my first attempts to bake with coconut flour.  Bleeck.  The stuff just doesn't stick together or form up.  I s'pose I'm missing the handy work of gluten found in my whole wheat flours?  I'll keep working this.  I'm so very glad for the cooler weather and, with it, the invitation to play in my kitchen!  Bone broth will be simmering all weekend long ... yippie!


My wipeout has been salvaged!  Turns out that treats baked with coconut flour are pet safe ... and the dog loved my recipe.


----------



## easyrider (Apr 22, 2018)

Over time I think I hit my groove regarding this new diet.

Breakfast is never missed and it is always oatmeal and coffee. Lunch never seems to happen and was replaced with a snack sometimes.

I find that I'm steaming seasoned salmon often. I get the steamer going and in 6 1/2 minutes the salmon is perfect. Buck wheat soba noodles added to the wok of fresh veggies is often a go to when I use the steamer. As the water in the steamer pot starts to boil I add the soba or udon noodles for 3 - 5 minutes then toss the noodles into the wok with the veggies. Next, the seafood goes into the steamer. More often than not it is salmon or shrimp. 

The sauce is 1/4 cup low sodium soy, a couple of teaspoons Worcester, a couple of teaspoons fish sauce and a couple of teaspoons of garlic hoisin sauce. Anymore I don't really measure, just eyeball. The sauce goes into the wok after the noodles and everything gets mixed in the wok really good.

I kind of started eating beef again. Only a few times usually at a restaurant. I found that I don't like beef as much as I thought I did. 

No dairy products. No breads. Very few processed foods. I did find a couple of fake cheeses I like. Instead of mayo I use veganaise. 

I found a sweet potato soup in the Moosewood recipe book that I like. I cut out a few of the ingredients. I found a split pea and potato soup that really hits the spot. 

California rolls and sushi are easy to make for snacks. I like using salmon or tuna in the sushi if its for dinner.

Beer has replaced whiskey. Not often but occasionally. 

The result is a reduction of the plaque that had accumulated in my arteries over the years through diet, exercise and medications.

Feeling pretty good these days.

Bill


----------



## rhonda (Apr 19, 2019)

Ah, my local Costco has has started offering Organic Cauliflower!  I've just polished off a hearty bowl of roasted veggies for my late breakfast.

Thinly sliced Cauliflower
Thinly sliced Cabbage
Sliced Mushrooms
Sliced Onion (sweet yellow today)
Baby Carrots
Toss with Olive Oil, freshly ground Himalayan Salt and Pepper, Turmeric and Herbes de Provence  
Sprinkle freshly grated lemon rind and squeeze one lemon wedge 
~35 minutes in the oven at 350'ish (mine is just an electric, counter top, toaster oven; cooked in a Pampered Chef stoneware casserole dish)
Finish with a smidge of grated hard cheese 
YUM.  (very "Rhonda food" as my husband would call it)


----------



## easyrider (Apr 21, 2019)

We did Easter brunch at my sister in laws place today. There was about 70 or so people here. There was an Easter egg hunt. Those that observed Lent were able to get back to their usual activities. I was a nice warm day. 

What was different for me today was I actually had a meal that included smoked ham. Its been over 2 1/2 years since I have had any ham. I also had the potato macaroni cheese salad that has a name I can't remember. It was so good with the smoked ham. After this fine plate of brunch some one came by with a big piece of chocolate cream pie with oreo pie crust and it was so good. I haven't had anything like this for a long time and I think it might be a bit hard to digest as my stomach has the gurgles.  

Tomorrow I am back to my now regular food types. I might try the above Rhonda type food. That really sounds good !!!

Bill


----------



## Conan (Apr 22, 2019)

easyrider said:


> Anyway, if you have an easy recipe and feel like sharing I would appreciate it.
> 
> Bill



My go-to is vegan chili. No detailed recipe, and everything cooks in one pot.

1. if using dried beans, soak 1/2 pound overnight and discard the water
2. cook diced onions (2) in a few tablespoons of olive (or other) oil, add diced celery (2 or 3 stalks), 2 diced red or green mild peppers (if you have a gas stove and want to be fancy, char red peppers directly on the fire until black on all sides and scrape off the skin; remove seeds before dicing)
3. After 15 minutes or so add one large can plum tomatoes in tomato sauce, cut up, a cup or more of canned vegetable broth, and seasoning--one minced, seeded jalapeno, a bunch of fresh cilantro, chopped, and store-bought chili powder or, better, a mix of ground cumin, turmeric, cayenne, paprika, black pepper, and a teaspoon of salt. If using dried beans, add them and simmer at least 2 hours until they're tender, adding a little water if things start to dry out. If using canned beans, cook the tomatoes, etc. about 1 hour and add a can of beans nearer the end.
4. add anything else you want in your chili--zucchini, carrots, etc.; recently I added the white part of 1 leek, minced, with the onions, and I peeled and cubed a cup of butternut squash that I added for the final 30 minutes. If you want more protein you can buy a frozen pouch of seitan crumbles, saute 5 minutes in oil in a nonstick pan, and add that to the pot
5. serve as is, or add a half cup of macaroni for the final 15 minutes, or serve over white rice cooked separately


----------

